# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  نصائح لصيام صحي

## رنوش...

_الصيام الصحي لا يحتاج منك سوي اتباع بعض النصائح البسيطة لاداء صيامك بشكل صحي وسليم




أطعمة يجب تجنبها

الأطعمة السريعة الهضم كالسكر والطحين الأبيض


المقالي ، إختاري اللحوم البيضاء كالدجاج والسمك بدلا من الحمراء في الطبق الأساسي، والتزمي بطريقة الطهو الصحية، واستبدلي القلي بالشوي، وامضغي الطعام بشكل جيد.


الأطعمة الدهنية تناولي الحليب أو أحد مشتقاته خلال الإفطار كطبق صغير من الكاسترد أو المهلبية أو البوظة، وإبتعدي عن الحلويات العربية الدسمة


الكثير من الشاي خلال السحور اذ يجعلك تخسرين في البول الكثير من الأملاح المعدنية الأساسية التي يحتاج اليها جسمك خلال النهار. تجنبي الكافيين والمشروبات الغازية لأنّها تحدث آلام في الرأس والمعدة، وتعتبر مدرة للبول


أمور مطلوب

الاكثار من شرب السوائل


تناول الأطعمة البطيئة الهضم كالمواد الغذائية التي تحتوي على الألياف مثل الحبوب والبذور (الشعير والقمح والشوفان والدخن ودقيق السميد والفاصوليا والعدس والطحين)


أكل البلح كونه مصدر جيد من السكر والألياف والكربوهيدرات والبوتاسيوم والمغنيزيوم، اللوز لأنه غني بالبروتين والألياف والموز بما انه يحتوي على البوتاسيوم والمغنيزيوم والكربوهيدرات.


إبدئي إفطارك بحبتين من التمر أو نصف كوب من عصير الفاكهة، حيث كلاهما يعبران عن حصة الفاكهة التي يحتاجها جسمك، فالتمر يعد مصدرا غنيا بالسكر والألياف والبوتاسيوم والماغنيزيوم.


أكملي بأي نوع سلاطة أخرى لتتزودي بالألياف والمعادن والفيتامينات أو شوربة الخضار التي تقوم بالمهمة نفسها. وشوربة العدس هي ضمن قائمة النشويات المفيدة التي تزود جسمك بكمية جيدة من الحديد.


والأمر ينطبق مبدئيا على أنواع الحبوب الأخرى في حين عليك تناول الأرز والبطاطا بكمية. تناولي وجبة صغيرة قبل النوم، فكلما قمت بتقسيم وجبات طعامك من الإفطار حتّى السحور كلما كان أفضل.
_

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

نصائح كتير مهمة 
شكرا الك رنوش

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً على الموضوع المفيد .. الله يجزيكِ الخير*

----------

